# Ticking all the boxes - which motor home?



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Are you sitting comfortably?

We have been planning to go full timing in Europe for almost two years, all major hurdles - selling house and downsizing to shoe box, taking early retirement have been over come in the last three weeks - even bought the Dylan (still looking for the tow bar to fit it though - now the fun bit, we are looking for the perfect motor home - aren't we all I hear you shout - but despite becoming almost joined at the hip to the computer, searching the web for elusive MH, we are still so undecided, so as so many people on this forum seem so knowledgeable about the various models we thought perhaps you could make a few suggestions.

Here are the boxes we need to tick.

Price : up to £30000

Left hand drive

Diesel

Length max : 7 mtr

engine size : max 2.9ltr

berth 2 - 6

A class or low profile

Tricky bit - either garage with double bed over - or U - shape lounge but strong enough to take scooter rack for Dylan.

All mod cons (getting fussy now!) and an oven if at all possible - something a lot of the German makes do not seem to think is important - but how else will I cook a roastie ?

Well there you have it. Look forward to your replies.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi castaway
I will leave it to Dazzer to explain what you need :lol: :lol: but I wonder if 7 meters (23 feet) is a tad small for full timing?
I guess you have chosen the 2.9 engine for reasons of economy? If you went for a larger LPG converted petrol engine, it would potentially work out cheaper to run. Have you considered something like This?
A vehicle like that would give you plenty of room, with loads of storage and you could fit a rack on the back to easily cope with your bike, plus it would still be small enough to get onto the vast majority of sites or better still they are fully equiped for "wildcamping" :lol: :lol: 
Just an alternative perspective. I know that it would not suit a lot of people but it is always worth considering all alternatives :lol: 
Happy hunting

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi castaway;

One other thing you need to consider, especially as you are going fulltiming...

Payload.

There are some lovely vans out there but make sure you check this as well.

Good luck with the search

pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> I will leave it to Dazzer to explain what you need :lol: :lol: but I wonder if 7 meters (23 feet) is a tad small for full timing?


 :lol: That was quick!

23ft is small, no doubt. What you don't say is: how many of there are you? Is it just two? Two and pets? Any children / grandchildren travelling and/or sleeping with you?

There are MHF members who do long tours in panel van conversions, so it's feasible, although full timing is a different matter, I would think.

Why only 23ft? You'll struggle to get a fixed bed with garage in that length. Someone will no doubt prove me wrong. A U-shaped lounge should be OK, but do you want to be making the bed up EVERY NIGHT? And there is the comfort thing (sleeping on seat cushions) to consider.

I personally think you should try to extend your overall length to 25-27ft, where you'll have a much wider choice.

Gerald


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

castaway said:


> Are you sitting comfortably?
> 
> We have been planning to go full timing in Europe for almost two years, all major hurdles - selling house and downsizing to shoe box, taking early retirement have been over come in the last three weeks - even bought the Dylan (still looking for the tow bar to fit it though - now the fun bit, we are looking for the perfect motor home - aren't we all I hear you shout - but despite becoming almost joined at the hip to the computer, searching the web for elusive MH, we are still so undecided, so as so many people on this forum seem so knowledgeable about the various models we thought perhaps you could make a few suggestions.
> 
> ...


i would advise going to a large show or some large dealers, have a good look round and work out for yourselves what gives you the best layout etc and has the nicest feel etc, there are so many choices out there. i went to the big newbury show, all i came away with was knowing what i did not want and exactly what i did want, they had no 747s at the show but had similar in another make.

watch out for payload as mentioned earlier as for some vans this is extremely low. my guess is that if you are full timing and want a garage you will probably have a fair amount of stuff. also 6 berths/seatbelts will be limiting.

i have 7 seatbelts/berths, garage and 1.25 ton payload, not many vans have that capability

also 30k may limit your choice, if you can stretch to 40k you might get something more ideal

when i looked round some of the dealers i could not believe some of the tat at crazy prices

you need to carefully research what you want and what the vans specs are :wink:


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for that folks. There are only the two of us, we chose a van of that approximate length because we did not feel the need for anything larger as we will travel as light as possible. We are retaining our home in the UK (caretaken by number 2 son!) where everything but essentials will be left. 

Hubby and I live very amicable together, and are quite contented with the thought of being 'cosy' and also intend to spend as much time as possible outside the van, be it just watching the world go by from a deck chair, walking, or sightseeing on the Dylan. We know living in a confined area could cause problems at times (but then if we had a garage I could lock hubby in there :lol: ) and are under no illusion there will be odd occasions when cursing the small living area will happen, but to be honest add another 10 foot and it would still be the case!

Payload is something I must admit we haven't gone into yet in depth and will certainly now take that more into consideration

We went to the Peterborough show and also came back knowing what we definitely didn't want but no more clearer on what we did!

As for price, we are probably at our limit with £30000, this is why we considered going abroad to buy, as we calculated, we could probably get a higher spec van than we could afford in the Uk for about 2 thirds of the price.


Keep your ideas coming please - we are taking it all on board!!!


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Apart from not being LHD and you won't get a new one for the money you have available, the Compass *Castaway* fits the rest of your criteria!


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

We wish!! no we are only after a second hand one, two reasons, firstly we know we can't get one for the money we have, and secondly, a second hand one a few years old has all the teething problems sorted out with it and usually the previous owners/owners have added all sorts of goodies!!!


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

> even bought the Dylan


Hate to sound thick, but what's a Dylan?

IH 8O :?:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh for heavens sake stop messing about and buy an RV  

There ive said it, come on then let battle commence!! 8O 

Seriously though an RV ticks every box your after except the engine size. Have a look at a C class or B+ class, there will be lots of them in your price range. I think Linda at Stateside (LC1962) has a nice C class but not sure of the price. PM her and ask, shes got a couple of A classes in as well but I think they may be a bit over budget and too long.

All you can do is ask. :wink: 

Im off to go and hide before the mud starts flying :roll: 

Bye


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We have a 7.5 metre Bessacarr and I could live in it quite comfortably for long periods of time especially under the conditions you state with a lot of your belongings left at home. Have a look round the dealers for something similar. There are some very nice secondhand bargains to be had if you sniff them out. I would agree totally with your idea of buying a nice couple of year old M/H with all the wrinkles ironed out and a few added free toys like possibly sat tele aerial, solar panel, extra leisure battery etc, etc. There are a lot of people with more money than sense who just have to have the latest of everything, heaven knows why who fit all the toys then sell them after a year or maybe two max. Our Bessacarr was just such a vehicle when we bought it six years ago. The original owners had only done around 3000 miles in it in eighteen months. They had fitted a towbar and one or two other bits and pieces and the van was immaculate, like new. We havent had an ounce of trouble with it ( touch wood) and its still only done 16000 miles. It runs like a dream. I religeously have it serviced every year and do jobs like renew the cambelt as per the manufacturers recommendation in the handbook.
If you look around there are some very nice Autotrails, Bessacarrs, kon tikis etc for sale around the figure you mention. Especially so if you can manage to buy one privately and do a deal.
If you must have a left hand drive you might have to look at hymers or something similar, personally I wouldnt bother. I have driven thousands of miles around europe in all sorts of right hand drive and have never had a problem. You might find its more of a problem using a left hand drive at home in the UK or Ireland. Good luck in your search.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

IrishHomer said:


> > even bought the Dylan
> 
> 
> Hate to sound thick, but what's a Dylan?
> ...


Dylan is the Honda Motor scooter we have bought that will be coming with us on our travels to get us to those out of the way places!!


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

TonyHunt said:


> We have a 7.5 metre Bessacarr and I could live in it quite comfortably for long periods of time especially under the conditions you state with a lot of your belongings left at home. Have a look round the dealers for something similar. There are some very nice secondhand bargains to be had if you sniff them out. I would agree totally with your idea of buying a nice couple of year old M/H with all the wrinkles ironed out and a few added free toys like possibly sat tele aerial, solar panel, extra leisure battery etc, etc. There are a lot of people with more money than sense who just have to have the latest of everything, heaven knows why who fit all the toys then sell them after a year or maybe two max. Our Bessacarr was just such a vehicle when we bought it six years ago. The original owners had only done around 3000 miles in it in eighteen months. They had fitted a towbar and one or two other bits and pieces and the van was immaculate, like new. We havent had an ounce of trouble with it ( touch wood) and its still only done 16000 miles. It runs like a dream. I religeously have it serviced every year and do jobs like renew the cambelt as per the manufacturers recommendation in the handbook.
> If you look around there are some very nice Autotrails, Bessacarrs, kon tikis etc for sale around the figure you mention. Especially so if you can manage to buy one privately and do a deal.
> If you must have a left hand drive you might have to look at hymers or something similar, personally I wouldn't bother. I have driven thousands of miles around europe in all sorts of right hand drive and have never had a problem. You might find its more of a problem using a left hand drive at home in the UK or Ireland. Good luck in your search.


Thank you for that Tony - hey were not that daft after all with our idea about buying second hand, a Autostar we looked at - nice but wrong configuration, had solar panels, water filter, upgraded axle and suspension and other gadgets all additions to new, and only 3 years old and 37 thousand on the clock - barely run in!!


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Oh for heavens sake stop messing about and buy an RV
> 
> There ive said it, come on then let battle commence!! 8O
> 
> ...


'Aims large mud ball at Dazzer' well wouldn't like him to feel disappointed

Have heard - rightly or wrongly that RV's are pretty hard to insure! no doubt we are just about to be proved wrong!

Will check out Stateside to satisfy my curiosity, thank you for advice


----------



## 104197 (Apr 30, 2007)

We have just put down a deposit on a Knaus Sport Traveller 700DG which sounds like it could tick most of your boxes also. We got a great deal at a German dealer, which, as you say, works out at about 2/3 the price of new here and is within your budget. The build quality is excellent.

You can check them out for yourself at www.knaus.de. The good thing about comparing payload stats is that the Knaus all include one driver at 75kg, full water tanks and system, 90% full diesel and gas bottles in their GVW. This is worth checking as we found that some vans GVW were calculated with the vehicle empty and no allowance for driver.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Rvs are not hard to insure at all, they do represent very good value for money and it is why I put the link to Lindas van earlier :roll: 
Good luck hunting

Keith

Ps Dazzer...... Well said matey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

:lookslikerain: Ha you missed!!!! :lol:

Not hard to insure at all, you just need to go to the right people. Look at the insurance companies recommended on here you will find at least 3 or 4 that will quote but we always find NFU the most reasonable with the least number of "must have" options (most of which are a good idea but I HATE been forced to do anything :roll.

There is 1 company that includes Euro breakdown cover as well in with the price but I cant remember their name (someone will be along in a mo to tell you who they are!!).

Do you want a full time bedroom?? Winnebago do a really nice B+/C class based on a Merceded chassis, left hand drive, I think they do a diesel and of course automatic with all the toys you get with any RV. Look here http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/view/

Enjoy (and you need more practise with the mud slinging!!! :lol: )


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

have you tried wading through all there is on offer at mobile.de ?

I recomend a good solid Burstner or similar. If you buy from Germany and import it you will still have enough change to get all your'e gadgets fitted including solar, genny, scooter rack and any other nifty toys.

Heres an example but theres loads more ...

HERE


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> :lookslikerain: Ha you missed!!!! :lol:
> 
> Not hard to insure at all, you just need to go to the right people. Look at the insurance companies recommended on here you will find at least 3 or 4 that will quote but we always find NFU the most reasonable with the least number of "must have" options (most of which are a good idea but I HATE been forced to do anything :roll.
> 
> ...


*aim more precisely with bigger mud ball*

Our cunning plan was, if we had a made up bed over a garage - great, if not the U shape lounge would be fine to just flop on and drag over a sleeping bag come night time if there wasn't a drop down bed over the cab - we have practiced at being slobs from a early age with camping, then progressing onto motor homes, hubby can snore anywhere and I am very adaptable as long as I am with him!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

We have been full timing for almost a year, no bricks and mortar to return to. 
Two things you will need.. 
Plenty of space and a large payload.. 

You say you will leave lots behind.. but if you are really full timing you will still need a lot more than your average holiday maker or long termer. 

Clothes for ALL seasons.. it won't be deck chairs for 12 months I can assure you. 

Tools and spares for the van, you cannot depend on the AA. 

What are your hobbies.. you won't spend every day sigh seeing or on the beach. 

All the above eat into the payload and space big time. 

I won't say you cannot do it in a 23ft .. but why compromise on the one thing that must be right ? We have a 36ft RV which now feels like a sardine can and gets claustrophobic at times .. 

IMO euro vans are not made for full timing, they are holiday homes, albeit there are some very nice ones, but living full time tests the fixtures and fittings to the full, RVs have robust furniture, strong fixtures and fittings and are designed to be lived in. 

This is not a debate about Euro vans versus US RVs but what is the most suitable vehicle for full timing. 

When we chose, our tick boxes were: 

Living space: 

Full sized fixed bed, not a rubiks cube each night 
Full sized shower, not a compromise with a wash basin cum toilet. 
Full sized toilet with black tank.. not a porta potti 
Full sized fridge with separate freezer 
Separate eating and living space. 
Cooker with oven 
Micro wave 
Plenty of storage lockers 
Washing machine or a space for one. 


Vehicle: 

Diesel 
Huge payload 
LHD 
Large fresh and grey water tanks 
Built in genny 
LPG tank 
Large lockers 
Good security 

I know of no euro van that has all of this unless it's a bespoke truck conversion.. there is only one vehicle we could afford and would tick all the boxes ... a US RV


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> I know of no euro van that has all of this unless it's a bespoke truck conversion.. there is only one vehicle we could afford and would tick all the boxes ... a US RV


Couldnt have put it better myself

Nuff said, stop faffing around and get yourself the right tool for the job.

Yes you can write a letter with a typewriter, but a word processor is better!!


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

Here's an idea:

Low profile
Garage
2.8td engine
3850kg Alko chassis (upgraded for uk)*check when viewing
700kg payload at 3850*
7m or thereabouts
2.3m wide
Winterised
Good build standard

Enter the Laika Kreos 3010g or Ecovip 7.1g. The 3010 has a rear transverse bed over the garage, whereas the 7.1g has a low bed with a garage behind.

You should be able to pick a used one up within your budget.

I found this, just doing a quick search: http://www.caravanselecta.co.uk/DisplayAdvertDetails.asp?txtAdRef=000016081 I'm sue you can find more.

Just a thought..........


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

skratt said:


> have you tried wading through all there is on offer at mobile.de ?
> 
> I recomend a good solid Burstner or similar. If you buy from Germany and import it you will still have enough change to get all your'e gadgets fitted including solar, genny, scooter rack and any other nifty toys.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it is a nice van, not crazy on the lounge /dining area set up, but as you pointed out there are lots of other vehicle to look at on that site, *scurries off for lookie*


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

try looking here http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Products&id=30&parentID=3 to check out the layup and then search for one on mobile.de

It sounds from your'e requirements that you are looking for simple living and not a cluttered up mobile block of flats so these might be good.

They also drive great on the new fiat chassis ( 0ver 30 mpg !! )have larger than average washrooms and most of all are solidly built and don't rattle.

For power, I would recommend getting a big solar panel and 2 x 125 batteries. I have this and also a honda suitcase genny which I hardly ever use.

I have been full timing for 5 years and have graually been shredding house bound clutter thinking. 
If you want to lounge around in a big home like van then an RV would be the only way to go.
If you want to spend time outside and live simply then a euro van is great. Doesnt need a football pitch to park in niether :wink:


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been full timing for almost a year, no bricks and mortar to return to.
> Two things you will need..
> ...


Thank you for that, information from people doing - or having done what we intend to is greatly appreciated - best way to learn and we have a lot of that to do!

Our circumstances may differ a little from the norm as I am on medication - well they would only let me out if I promised to keep taking the tablets - only joking, I have lung problems which means we will have to make regular visits back to the UK for prescriptions, check ups etc, although we do not intend each time to bring the van back with us it will give us the opportunity to take stock of how we are managing, and make adjustments where nessesary.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

skratt said:


> try looking here http://www2.buerstner.de/index.php?scriptlet=CMS/Products&id=30&parentID=3 to check out the layup and then search for one on mobile.de
> 
> It sounds from your'e requirements that you are looking for simple living and not a cluttered up mobile block of flats so these might be good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Skratt, yes we have been there done that with possessions, had the biggest yard sale to hit Norfolk since time in memorial when we down sized from a 16 room place to a 7 roomed one, and do not want to go there and do that again so the simple life is what we are seeking. We do not need or want a large van, just something that we can call home on wheels and make do and compromise in exchange for seeing new views, new cultures and be able to throw the alarm lock in the wheelie bin before we set off .


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

*castaway" wrote:

Here are the boxes we need to tick.

Price : up to £30000

Left hand drive

Diesel

Length max : 7 mtr

engine size : max 2.9ltr

berth 2 - 6

A class or low profile

Tricky bit - either garage with double bed over - or U - shape lounge but strong enough to take scooter rack for Dylan.

All mod cons (getting fussy now!) and an oven if at all possible - something a lot of the German makes do not seem to think is important - but how else will I cook a roastie ?

Well there you have it. Look forward to your replies.*

That specification should not present a problem:
We have a 1999 Laika Ecovip 400i A Class with a huge drop down bed, and can sleep 3 others. An "L" shaped lounge with a sofa opposite plus swivelling front seats (seats 8-10), rear galley with hob, oven/grill, 110 litre fridge, large shower room, motorbike rack, 2x11kg gas bottles (one refillable), 2x100A leisure batteries, Sterling battery charger, loads of storage, 2.8 litre turbo diesel engine, LHD, 6.3m long plus the m/bike rack, Loads of other USPs, etc, etc. It is set up for long term touring and we have toured through 12 countries in the last three years without any serious problems, fan belt, punctures, etc.

By a happy coincidence it is for sale . . . as we are taking time out to refurbish a house. The price is way, way below £30,000
Sue and Bob
(Don't know why the bottom bit changed colour!)


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

snailsontour said:


> *castaway" wrote:
> 
> Here are the boxes we need to tick.
> 
> ...


Hiya Sue & Bob, thank you for the info, but we have decided on one thing we definitely want and thats a garage, after much shall we shan't we's we are now settled on the idea of a van with a garage and made up bed over, so thanks once again and I hope you will soon sell you vehicle and get a good price for it.


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

> Hiya Sue & Bob, thank you for the info, but we have decided on one thing we definitely want and thats a garage, after much shall we shan't we's we are now settled on the idea of a van with a garage and made up bed over, so thanks once again and I hope you will soon sell you vehicle and get a good price for it.


Good luck with your search but be mindful when selecting your van of the gross vehicle weight and available payload. Manufacturers/dealers are often very optimistic when stating the available payload - and that before the extras like awnings are added.

Also, check the garage maximin load as a scooter must weigh around 120-150kg. Then add the ramp, tie downs, spare wheel, your bits and bobs, and you could be approaching 200kg before you fill up with booze for the return home. Adding 200kg near the back of the van will add more than 200kg to the back axle and lighten the front axle which can be a problem with Sevel/VW based front wheel drive motorhomes.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

castaway said:


> we have decided on one thing we definitely want and thats a garage, after much shall we shan't we's we are now settled on the idea of a van with a garage and made up bed over,


So the idea of "flopping down on the couch" has been discarded .. :lol: 
I can't help but agree, a proper bed is a 'must' for full timing.. and your van is 'growing' already .. so, keep fine tuning and you will get around to an RV yet .. :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

You are right about the garage, our van has a small garage under the rear bunk. When we were first looking at M/H's we though that would be a handy place to keep a few things but though we will never fill it. 10 week's later now we have got it totally full and could not manage with out it.

Our van is a reasonable size or so we though for the 4 of us and the dog. But since we have got it it has srunk, I am not sure if its the rain  or all of our junk in it.

If we had to live in ours for weeks at a time I would be wanting a much larger van, maybe an RV is the way to got for full timers or a posh Euro bigun (if money was no object)


Richard...


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been full timing for almost a year, no bricks and mortar to return to.
> Two things you will need..
> ...


we have a quite large motorhome which is fiat based and is great for holidays and the kids love it.....however....if i was to retire and go full timing i would have an RV or similar european model with slidouts etc
to my way of thinking this is the only way to go when there are no kids to worry about and you are spending all your time in the motorhome rather than a house.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> castaway said:
> 
> 
> > we have decided on one thing we definitely want and thats a garage, after much shall we shan't we's we are now settled on the idea of a van with a garage and made up bed over,
> ...


We have not disregarded the flopping down bit yet - we want that as well - not greedy just like a lot, we are looking at the Frankia (check out link below)
Not exactly a 'RV' !!!

http://www.wohnmobil-galerie.de/womo-bilder/80430aus3.jpg


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

castaway said:


> We have not disregarded the flopping down bit yet - we want that as well - not greedy just like a lot, we are looking at the Frankia (check out link below)
> Not exactly a 'RV' !!!


But your getting closer .. :lol:

Frankia make nice vans .. often admired them 8)


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello Castaway

You should definitely look abroad - see www.mobile.de - there is an English version and you will find hundreds of vans all over Germany.

We bought a Hymer 640 Starline - Mercedes with Sprintshift box - privately for about £25k. It is a 2001 model, one owner and had about 40,000 miles - would probably have cost in excess of £30k in the UK.

We are now in our fourth month of living in this vehicle - currently in South of France after Spain and Portugal and have had no problems with living in the van. We are 6.62m long and there is stacks of room - don't forget you are outside a lot of the time.

I know this doesn't give you your garage / bed but we find the HYmer overcab bed is fine and we have a scooter rack on the back (no scooter yet though - it carries the bikes!). Our only issue is parking in some towns / villages because of the length but generally we manage fine. Have done a mixture of sites, wild camping and aires.

My point is that you can easily live in a vehicle this size and there are loads waiting to be bought in Germany! Importing is no great hassle - especially if you get help from the seller at the German end.

Hope this helps.

Brian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

babyrhino said:


> My point is that you can easily live in a vehicle this size


Hi Brain 
Yes you can 'live', but are you really fulltiming ?

This couple asked for advice on a van for fulltiming and there is a world of difference between that and seasonal long trips, do you carry ALL your worldly possessions and have no fixed abode?

I could quite happily do long trips of many months in a panel van conversion or compact C class, in fact I miss the freedom and flexibilty they afford but I certainly wouldn't contemplate living in one full time.

Or maybe I have the wrong end of the stick and they are only planning long trips.. :? :?:


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> babyrhino said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that you can easily live in a vehicle this size
> ...


Yes! we will be full timing for the foreseeable future, but are retaining a small house in the UK for when we have to come back for what ever reason. 
We have been planning this venture for almost two years now, and although we may appear to have our heads in the clouds because we haven't even got the motor home yet, our feet are firmly on the ground and now that - finally - we have the actually cash we can stop just window shopping and make that final decision.

We intend to tour Europe rather than set up home in the van for months at a time in one place, although, should we find somewhere with lots to see in the area, a month or so stay would not be out of the question.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

These are all quite dificult decisions. The one thing I think we would all agree on is that everything is a compromise, and only you can decide what compromise is right for you.

My personal view is that I would not dream of driving a huge RV, I think 7m and 2.3m wide is plenty big enough for the roads I want to drive on. 
There is also weight to consider, not so much in the UK, but in many EU countries above 3500kg you have speed restrictions, lane restrictions, higher tolls, and sometimes smaller roads are barred to you. Also, in Italy (and I believe France) local authorities are required to provide access for motorhomes in many car parks, but only if the MH can be driven on a car licence - ie is no more than 3500kg.

But of course at 3500 your payload may be restricted, and if you can carry a motorscooter at all it will be pretty small. And the RV's that are clearly loved by those who have them certainly give you space.

Although not fulltiming, our defined requirements overlapped with yours quite a bit, we settled for a Pilote P690 FG, whish is 6.9m, 3500kg. It has a garage with bed over, and a very comfortable lounge area. we opted for the 3ltr engine (not sure why you want to limit this) which is great. Previously we had a cipro G, also with a garage, slightly larger payload - mgw 3800. This was on a merc, all I can say from my experience is I really do not know why people pay the extra for the merc, the peugeot I now have is much more pleasant in lots of ways.

Whatever you decide, you will enjoy it, but be aware that your first choice of motorhome will probably be wrong!


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Of course we are proving yet again that we are all different and so we can't really recommend, just offer our own thoughts for distillation.

I'm not sure I can see the difference between a long, long trip and full timing though? We have a house back in the UK being looked after by a relative but it doesn't have anything in it that I wish I had with me so what would I need for fulltiming that I don't have now?

In this van I have a kitchen, bathroom, bedroom and living space with heating and hot and cold water. We have a TV (with Sky Sports - very important!), computer with fast internet link and all my music on the iPod and computer with a good stereo in the van. 

OK the RV will give me more space, particularly storage, but we don't feel cramped. 

Maybe the difference is where you are doing it - I certainly wouldn't choose to live in this in the UK in winter but there again I wouldn't be in the Uk in winter since I am mobile. QED.

Again, maybe a difference is whether you are working and whether that means you have to stay pretty much in one place. I'm lucky in that I can work on the move so that is not a restriction for me.

Don't wish to mess up Castaway's thread with the old RV debate but it does seem to me that they want to do the same thing as I am currently doing and for that, I still think this size of van is fine - sometimes too big when you are in one of those Spanish village streets of ever decreasing width! 

Brian


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

No worries about messing up the thread, it seems to me the discussion over RV or not to Rv is quite valid - although, we firmly agree about being too big to go to some places, is a darw back, it something we thought about very early on , and although we have bought a scooter that will be lugging us around all those hard to get places, it is reassuring to know that we can, if we want to, get into the smaller villages without blocking up the high street and having locals throw past sell by date products at us in anger!

I guess size really boils down to what sort of people you are, if you are someone who needs to have their own bit of space then it is no good at all confining yourself to an area that goes against that need, if you also enjoy a hobby that takes space, no good again having to spread out into the kitchen area while the good lady tries to prepare a meal, would probably mean you would end up wearing it! Also if you are terrible house proud then inevitable there is going to be a certain amount of 'clutter' in a smaller van, something that would cause friction. If on the other hand you are content with sharing your space, even quite enjoying the 'cosiness' and are the type of people who gladly compromise on all aspects of day to day living, there really is no need to have a larger vehicle with all it's draw backs, like fuel consumption, no go areas for access and parking etc.

Like we are with our houses we will be with our vans, and there will also be those who settle for small when they would rather have big and visa versa.

What makes us interesting - we are all different!


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Very well said! Some days we are the people who get on in a small space and some days we don't get on quite so well - more one than the other.

Good luck with your preparations and trip / life on the road.

Brian


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you Brian for your good wishes, I am sure there will be days when I scream 'I knew we should have got a RV!' as I trip over him sat on the floor pulling the Dylan engine to bits, and hubby will scream 'preferable two' - one each! - and so it will go on but, then we will be driving down some tiny little lane some where abroad and smiling smugly at each other because no way a RV could have gotten down there. 

Boils down to the less painful compromises you can make!


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi we have been fulltiming since the end of Jan 07 in a 24.6 Aprox Hymer 694G it A good usable size for us not to big and easily handled Mick and I both drive it with no probs , it has got the large fixed bed over the garage and good payload also left hand drive which we do not find a problem , it is also very warm and cosy andwinterized and as it is only 2 of us we do not find it cramped at all,we also found one with a oven got it last may 8 years old for £32.000 X it has a lot of extras and that was bought in the UK


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi sorry it did not let me finish just like to add good luck in your new adventure in what ever you choose hope we meet on the road of life just stay happy


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

DottyPolly said:


> Hi sorry it did not let me finish just like to add good luck in your new adventure in what ever you choose hope we meet on the road of life just stay happy


Hiya Dotty!

thank you for your reply, would you mind telling me what sort of lounge lay out your Hymer has - thank you very much


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

You might want to have a look at the Adria. We are on our 4th and for the money they are a great van. Ours is a 660sp but you can get them in low profile as well. They are winterized, heating in the luton, etc. Lots of extra's.
Our dealer in Germany is great and the son speaks a bit of English ( I have advantage of speaking German) I copied the link to there website. 
http://www.car-copy.de/carcopy/show2.php?param=YzMzNTQxMD1zb3A7az1zcnA7MzU2ODE9cm9mIzhiMzU=&send=big
If I can be of any help, please let me know.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry not to of replyed before but not got very good internet at the moment .We have got the bar lay out with a long settee the driver and passenger seat are caption and swivall there is a third caption seat we have had 6 sat at the table but you can sit 4 very comfortably. Good luck . Polly


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

1946 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You might want to have a look at the Adria. We are on our 4th and for the money they are a great van. Ours is a 660sp but you can get them in low profile as well. They are winterized, heating in the luton, etc. Lots of extra's.
> Our dealer in Germany is great and the son speaks a bit of English ( I have advantage of speaking German) I copied the link to there website.
> ...


Thank you for that Maddie will check out the site. We have been searching for days for dealers around the Hamburg area, if you know of any of them that would be a great help.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

DottyPolly said:


> Sorry not to of replyed before but not got very good internet at the moment .We have got the bar lay out with a long settee the driver and passenger seat are caption and swivall there is a third caption seat we have had 6 sat at the table but you can sit 4 very comfortably. Good luck . Polly


Thank you for that Polly, we are still searching and are hoping to go to Hamburg soon to further our quest - may the force be with us


----------

